
Amazon Prime Day 2018: the best deals - 0xbxd
https://www.theverge.com/2018/7/16/17570304/amazon-prime-day-best-deals-tv-echo-kindle-sales-2018
======
masonic
Typical Verge sleaziness... they use Link shorteners to hide the fact that
they put affiliate tags in all of the urls:

    
    
      tag=vergeprimeday2018

